# All advice welcome!



## Suz7 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am fairly new here and near tears. I feel terrible and am very frustrated. I am getting no answers while I have muscle aches, fatigue, the shakes, spells of heart racing and palpitations, feeling of restricted breathing, weight gain, hair changes, and more. Endo is saying see your GP. GP is saying endo problem. I'm going nuts!

I was referred to the endo in June for "hyperthyroidism' after I presented to my GP with various symptoms and the following basic blood work.

June 5
TSH 0.04 (0.450-4.5)

June 13
TSH 0.01 (0.450-4.5)
T3 1.82 (no range available, was not given info)

Endo ordered many tests. All nomal except the following

Oct 5

TSH 0.188 (0.450-4.5)
Triiodothyronine, free, serum 3.1 (2.0-4.4)
T4, free 1.11(0.82-1.77)
TPO 6 (0-34)
thyroglobulin 37.4 (0.5-55)
Antithyroglobulin Ab 20 (0-40)
Thyrotropin Receptor AB 0.51 (0.0-1.74)

Oct 12
Ultrasound is negative
RIU is low at 4percent
No mass or nodules seen

Nov 1
TSH 7.11 (0.45-4.5)
t3, free, serum 4.0 (2.0-4.4)
T4, free 1.74(0.82-1.77)

Nov 9

TSH 5.52 (0.45-4.5)

Called endo about worsening symptoms and told levels are not bad and to see GP because it is not a thyroid problem. Maybe it is not, but I have never felt this way prior to these issues. GP is not comfortable because he feels it is an endo issue and said it is complicated because test results vary.

Please give me any advice. I do not have another endo appointment until February. I can not imagine feeling like this until then, that is months away. Help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suz7 said:


> I am fairly new here and near tears. I feel terrible and am very frustrated. I am getting no answers while I have muscle aches, fatigue, the shakes, spells of heart racing and palpitations, feeling of restricted breathing, weight gain, hair changes, and more. Endo is saying see your GP. GP is saying endo problem. I'm going nuts!
> 
> I was referred to the endo in June for "hyperthyroidism' after I presented to my GP with various symptoms and the following basic blood work.
> 
> ...


You definitely have thyroid problems. You have antibodies the healthy person should not have and even though they are low in the range, they should not be there at all.

and this Nov 1
TSH 7.11 (0.45-4.5)
t3, free, serum 4.0 (2.0-4.4)
T4, free 1.74(0.82-1.77)

is really whacked which suggests other antibodies at work. Your FREES are hyper but yet your TSH is hypo. That is because there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins at work.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html,TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

Have you or are you consuming anything that would have caused such a low uptake when you had the RAIU? Like lots of iodine containing foods, L-carnitine.......................any med?

Anyway; the TSH simply is lagging behind the FREES. 
We do call that lag time and the messages being sent back and forth in your body are very mixed and confused right now.

Dollars to donuts you are full fledged hyperthyroid. Get that TSI and a few of the other tests that you have not like the TBII.

If my instincts are right, you are feeling very very sick most days!

Welcome to the board!


----------

